# T**co Insurance



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

I don't no whether anyone else has had an accident when insured by T**co Insurance but my experience has not been good. I had an accident at the end of Jan 2001 and I am still waiting for my car to be fixed properly. It took them 3 1/2 months to fix it initially. They then didn't fix it properly and I found out 2 months later my car was not fit for the road. I have been fighting ever since to get them to fix it. Unfortunatley they have outsourced every part of their business so it is impossible to talk to someone who works for T**co and therefore cares about customer service. Hopefully my car should be back on the road again at the end of Feb 2002!!! thanks to my local Nissan garage and me shelling out another £500 on top of my £600 excess. 

Low price and low quality. 

Oh yeh I didn't get a courtesy car either for my £1400


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Hmm that is worrying, I'm with Tesco.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

*T**sco Insurance*

Just don't let them take your car to their "crash repair specialists" they are effin useless, and they are a member of the Perrys group which are well known in my area for diabolical service. The only excuse they could give was "well it is a grey import".


----------



## stu (Jul 25, 2001)

*Camden Nissan?*

Mattb,

Your local Nissan garage doesn't happen to be Camden Nissan does it? If so give me a call at work. Drop me a private message and I'll pass you my number. WE NEED TO TALK.

Cheers,

Stu


----------



## Bruce (Jul 2, 2001)

*Sorry to hear!*

Matt 

Sorry to hear about your problems 

But I think that if you let your Beloved Skyline Or any car saying that! go to any old Body shop you will have problems!! this is not Tesco's Fault it's the Body shop! 

If you have a Problem with any aria of Insurance call the Ombudsman's and boy they will sort it out Always works!! 

Hope this is of Help 

And next time if there is one Send it to Some one that knows What they are doing And that does not always mean Nissan or related Garages as they do not very often have there own Body shops I know some of the Places that I would look at and One of them would be Richard Bells Place (Have you seen his car?) 

Regards 

Bruce


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

Well thanks to Gary my car is now fixed and been running for 6 weeks with no problems.

I am now insured with someone other than Tesco and after a lot of shouting I have got compensation. In the end they gave me my NCB back plus one year so I now have 5 years instead of 2.

Just a quick note to Bruce. I wasn't particularly complaining about the Crash repair company, as you said if you send it to people who don't know a Skyline then I suppose you expect problems. I didn't know any different at the time but thanks to this board I do now. My probem was the total lack of customer care and service from Tesco, they are diabolical. In the end I had to telephone the Managing Director of Tesco, Terry Lehey, to get it sorted. Even then it took me a further 2 letters and another phone call to sort the problems out. In short the staff at Tesco Car Insurance are all in all totally inept and I wouldn't in insure a dinky toy with them. 

However, if anyone else has any problems with them let me know I am quite well known within the MD's office now


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

Oh yeah and the General Insurance Standards Council are a bunch of bleeding heart liberal loonies. I contacted them to ask them for help. The encouraged me to write a letter to Tesco's customer complaints department as "that would help". I asked them what they could do if Tesco point blank refused to pay for my repairs. Answer, nothing as membership is voluntary and they have no powers to force an insurance company to do anything.

Don't be fooled by the crap they spout when you phone up the insurance companies GISC can't do anything and the insurance company knows it!

That's my rant over for the day, back to work now


----------



## InsBro (Jul 29, 2002)

Mattb your complaint should go to the ABI not GISC, they should be more sympathetic.

Jeremy


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

All sorted now mate. Best place, as I said, I found to go was the CEO of Tesco. After a few choice words about the standard of his company everything got sorted. 

regards

Matt

PS My moto, don't complain just shout at the man at the top


----------

